# March Technique Discussion: Defying The Rod



## MJS (Mar 7, 2007)

1. An attacker at 12 o'clock holds a right pistol at you. 

2. Pivot counterclockwise as you slide your left foot to 1:30 into a left front rotating twist stance as you execute a left outward hooking parry (palm up). (This step and pivot is to get you off to the right and out of the line of fire.) 

3. Immediately switch your left parry so that it grabs your attacker's right hand at the gun as you simultaneously execute a right front kick to your attacker's groin with a right two-finger poke to your attacker's eyes. 

4. Land towards 11:00 o'clock into a right neutral bow to buckle the inside of your attacker's right knee as your right hand grabs your attacker's right hand and yanks down and slightly to your left, pulling your attacker into a right upward flapping elbow strike to the underside of your attacker's chin. 

5. Remove the gun from his right hand with your right hand while maintaining the right hand grab with your left hand. As you step back to 6 o'clock with your right foot into a left neutral bow facing 12 o'clock, execute a right outward downward diagonal strike with the butt of the gun to the back and left side of your attacker's head. (Your left hand continues to check your attacker's right arm out to the left.) 

6. With the pistol and your right hand forming an open end triangle, anchor your elbow to pull your attacker's head down towards you as you execute a right knee kick to your attacker's sternum. Continue the counterclockwise circle and execute a right inward overhead hammering pistol butt strike to the back of your attacker's spine as your knee hits, creating a sandwich. (Your left hand is still checking your attacker's right shoulder.) 

7. With your right knee still in your attacker's chest, execute a right front snapping instep kick to your attacker's groin. 

8. From point of contact, execute a right knife-edge kick to the inside of your attacker's left knee. 

9. From point of contact, execute a right front crossover to 4:30 as your right hand circles counterclockwise and strikes with the butt of the pistol to the outside and underside of your attacker's right elbow, forcing your attacker's arm against their ribs. (Your left hand will check high.) 

10. At the very moment you plant into your crossover execute a right outward downward strike with the butt of the gun to your attacker's head. 

11. Pivot counterclockwise as you execute a left spinning rear kick to any available opening. 

12. As you complete the kick, take the gun by the barrel with your left hand and cross out with your left towards 6 o'clock. As you step out to 6 o'clock with your right foot, have the barrel of the gun aiming at your attacker in the proper manner.


----------

